
Show HN: Tail -f Your Cloudflare Logs - chasers
https://logflare.app
======
chasers
Use a Cloudflare worker to POST logs to Logflare and they'll be streamed to
your browser. We also have rules you define with regex so you can route log
entries to different sources. Good for saving important events like signups,
bots, etc.

Open source and on Github:
[https://github.com/Logflare/](https://github.com/Logflare/)

I built this to primarily learn Elixir and Phoenix but wanted to build
something useful. A lot of the code is probably terrible but it seems to work
well.

------
aogl
Roadmap link doesn't work:
[https://trello.com/b/wrZusInO/logflare](https://trello.com/b/wrZusInO/logflare)

error: Board not found. This board may be private. You may be able to view it
by logging in.

------
ctrlaltdev
Nice project! Just wanted to mention: Logflare is free, but CloudFlare workers
are not. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
chasers
Good point! I should make that obvious on the homepage probably.

